
The case for making low-tech 'dumb' cities instead of 'smart' ones - anarbadalov
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2020/jan/15/the-case-for-making-low-tech-dumb-cities-instead-of-smart-ones
======
anarbadalov
I'm not a fan of this 'dumb' cities framing, but otherwise a great piece. I
love the 'rewilding' concept, drawing on indigenous systems and wisdom to
design with nature.

